# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  EICOSI (Exoskeleton Intelligently Communicating and Sensible to Intention), LISSI labotatory, Vitry-sur-Seine, France

## Airicist

lab.lissi.fr

"Robust Control of an Actuated Orthosis for Lower Limb Movement Restoration"

by Samer Mohammed, Weiguang Huo, Hala Rifa?, Walid Hassani, Yacine Amirat

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jul 16, 2015

----------

